# Lets hear your favourite aftermarket R35 exhaust



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Clearly the stock exhaust is a bit dull and I'll be looking at some options to make some more noise

My favourite so far is whatever is fitted to this Zele car

Viddler.com - Zele International Complete Edition Nissan R35 GT-R Exhaust Demonstration - Uploaded by GTRBlog

what about you guys?


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Some of the decats sound nice to me, think I will be happy with that


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I should have a UK y pipe and exhaust to show next week....


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

garage yawata - Keyword(s): garage yawata - Nissan GT-R News - GTRBlog.com
top secret - GTRCenter » Blog Archive » Top Secret Exhaust soundclip
Fujimura-auto - GTRCenter » Blog Archive » Fujimura-auto
R35 GT-R HKS LEGAMAX Premium exhaust sound - R35 GT-R HKS LEGAMAX Premium exhaust sound- Video
HKS-TV development of HKS R35 GT-R - HKS-TV development of HKS R35 GT-R- Video
Harman Motive Tuned GT-R - Harman Motive Tuned GT-R- Video
AutoSelect R35 GT-R Prototype Mid pipe STD Muffler - AutoSelect R35 GT-R Prototype Mid pipe STD Muffler- Video


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

Amuse Exhaust sound clip - GTRCenter » Blog Archive » Amuse Exhaust sound clip
SP Engineering 1.4BAR HKS GT570 Kit, HKS Legamax Custom Injectors - GTRCenter » Blog Archive » SP Engineering 1.4Bar
T1R 90R Sparrow Cat-Back Exhaust - YouTube - T1R 90R Sparrow Cat-Back Exhaust for Nissan GTR R35; Idle rev and drive-by
TiTek Tianium Mid Pipe - TITEKTIMIDPIPE.flv video by geeugee - Photobucket
ARQRAY Exhaust - ARQRAY Nissan GT-R Exhaust Released, Priced and Recorded
Meisterschaft Titanium Exhaust - YouTube - Meisterschaft Titanium Nissan GT-R Exhaust
Meistershaft 2 - YouTube - Meisterschaft GT Titanium Exhaust Installed - GTR (Nissan R35 Skyline)
Meistershaft 3 - YouTube - Nissan GTR (R35) Meisterschaft Exhaust System (Dual Side : Quad tips)
MXP Y-pipe/Midpipe - MXP Nissan GTR (R35) Y-Pipe
HKS Center Racing Pipe - YouTube - HKS Center Racing Pipe Resonated Mid-pipe for the 2009 Nissan GT-R
HKS Center Racing Pipe 2 - YouTube - Quick version of HKS Center Pipe Resonated Mid-pipe for the 2009 Nissan GT-R
MA-Motorsports 4in exhaust video - YouTube - 4inch exhaust on R35 GTR


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

boost logic Stock Y pipe vs Boost Logic Y Pipe Exhaust Tone- Video

on my car... but I need more


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

1. Top Secret
2. Zele
3. Autoselect

My order of preferences on sound!

Anyone know the average price of these?

Just seen others, that four inch single sounds mean too!! Too many to list!


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

KREISSIEG exhaust - 
YouTube - Nissan R35 GT-R kreissiegâ‘¡Start F1 VT ExhaustSystem
YouTube - Nissan R35 GT-R kreissiegâ‘ Blipping F1 VT ExhaustSystem
YouTube - Nissan R35 GT-R kreissiegâ‘¢Passing F1 VT ExhaustSystem
YouTube - Nissan R35 GT-R kreissiegâ‘¦Street F1 VT ExhaustSystem
YouTube - R35 Nissan GT-R: Kreissieg Exhaust

mine's exhaust on street - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8F3
paMo_mY&feature=user
YouTube - 2009 Nissan GT-R with Mine's catback exhaust system
YouTube - Nissan GTR Upgraded
YouTube - Nissan GT-R dyno with Mines cat-back and Cobb AP

HKS KENSAI TI EHAUST CLIP - Viddler.com - Viewing ZCGGTR's Profile
Fujitsubo Muffler, Sunline mid-pipe and turbo pipes- GTRCenter » Blog Archive » Fujitsubo Muffler, Sunline mid-pipe and turbo outlets sound good!
AE PERFORMANCE R35 Exhaust - YouTube - R35 GTR Exhaust System Flybys + Takeoffs - AE PERFORMANCE
YouTube - AE PERFORMANCE R35 GTR Full Exhaust
WR35MP - Willall Racing R35 GTR Mid-Pipes - YouTube - WR35MP - Willall Racing R35 GTR Mid-Pipes
boostlogic - YouTube - 2 R35 GTR's Sound differance
YouTube - Stock 2009 Nissan GT-R with Boost Logic Y-pipe (aka Front Pipe)

Harman Motive R35 GTR Midpipe - YouTube - Harman Motive R35 GTR Midpipe
COBB Tuning GT-R exhaust system - YouTube - COBB Tuning GT-R exhaust system
5Zigen front-pipe and Tune catback - YouTube - 2009 Nissan GT-R with 5Zigen front-pipe and Tune catback
PRI YouTube - GT-R on the dyno at PRI


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

M.S.RACING
i dont have any clips yet, but maybe someone can mail them.
Translated to english they say this... Catalyst 2-1 straight pipe bending hand at 65-70 price 12 used pie.
pics: GTRCenter » Blog Archive » MS Racing MidPipe
They say it Sounds like an Aston Martin Vanqush.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

mindlessoath said:


> M.S.RACING
> i dont have any clips yet, but maybe someone can mail them.
> Translated to english they say this... Catalyst 2-1 straight pipe bending hand at 65-70 price 12 used pie.
> pics: GTRCenter » Blog Archive » MS Racing MidPipe
> They say it Sounds like an Aston Martin Vanqush.


Thanks for all your posts:clap::clap:


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

Your welcome. I will make a section on GTRCenter soon... It will be updated when more come out too. I have to find some time to organize it into a page tho.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

i think the Meistershaft 3 exhaust sounds and looks the best IMHO, is there anyone in this country or in Europe who deals in these?

Mindlessoath - really appreciate your input buddy, thanks


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

The standard car actually sounds okay in the flesh, and even better from outside when you hear it drive off


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

True. It just sounds very muted inside the car until you rev beyond 4000rpm.

Am using 5zigen Y-pipe and muffler. There's a nice rumble at idle and a nicer more aggressive growl beyond 4000rpm. But at 2000-3000, there's a lot of drone!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

mindlessoath said:


> Your welcome. I will make a section on GTRCenter soon... It will be updated when more come out too. I have to find some time to organize it into a page tho.


As always great posts and work Ian, your a credit to this forum. U should be a mod 


Milltek are also working on a GT-R exhaust, for those on budgets...:thumbsup:

Those who can should defo be treating their Euro specs to some Titanium love


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Milltek are also working on a GT-R exhaust, for those on budgets...:thumbsup:


Wonder if Magnex will?, there superb quality:clap:


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Ben - I had a Ti exhaust on my Evo and would love to have one installed on the GTR, the sound is awesome and with the amount of weight you save it is unbelieveable, so what do you recommend and what kind of hole are we looking to burn in our pockets?


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Jacey Boy said:


> Wonder if Magnex will?, there superb quality:clap:


Scratch that, Magnex have gone under:runaway:


----------



## GTR-SpecV (Feb 23, 2009)

wow.. ben that's interesting miltek...making it.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks ben! Your welcome everyone


----------

